# Pair of IPB 14.5's



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Though this was a cool pic. 

It's a lot of fun with two IPB's. like having jetskis you can fish from!!


----------



## mxfonze729 (Jul 11, 2011)

Quick question...What are the IPB 14's rated for? Engine wise, that is...I'm sorry if there is a thread about this subject that I missed, but I am curious. Thanks in advance!


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> Quick question...What are the IPB 14's rated for? Engine wise, that is...I'm sorry if there is a thread about this subject that I missed, but I am curious. Thanks in advance!


When I got mine everyone said max was a light weight 25hp at the most.After having mine awhile now I notice you could easily run a 25 hp four stroke if you wanted with no problem.With my 25 hp sea pro,6 gal tank,battery,tackle box and two anglers on rear deck the skiff floats great.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Cool pic. What do you think one would do with a 15 hp 2 smoke?


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> Though this was a cool pic.
> 
> It's a lot of fun with two IPB's. like having jetskis you can fish from!!


Cool Lil skiffs,enjoy


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> Cool pic. What do you think one would do with a 15 hp 2 smoke?


Tyler runs a 15hp 2 stroke...runs very similar to my 20hp 4 stroke and I max out around 25mph. He can give you a more firm answer though.

As previously stated, max is 25hp.

Creek Freak -- what do you run with your 25? What prop pitch?


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> > Cool pic. What do you think one would do with a 15 hp 2 smoke?
> 
> 
> Tyler runs a 15hp 2 stroke...runs very similar to my 20hp 4 stroke and I max out around 25mph. He can give you a more firm answer though.
> ...


My merc 15 2 stroke saw 24 mph with me (180), wife (130), coolers and gear, etc, 5 gals of gas. Swinging a 9 pitch stainless prop. Cruised at 20 with no prob at all.......

Just fyi


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm running a 15 mariner on mine with a 9 1/4x10.5 prop. I'm seeing low 20's cruising and max around 24.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I will have my boat in the water Saturday with my Mariner 15 two stroke. Brad sent me a message that my trailer is in so I will drop off the loaner and pick up mine tomorrow.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Schaweeet ! Take pics !

What prop is on yours?


----------



## mxfonze729 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Much appreciated...


> > Quick question...What are the IPB 14's rated for? Engine wise, that is...I'm sorry if there is a thread about this subject that I missed, but I am curious. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> When I got mine everyone said max was a light weight 25hp at the most.After having mine awhile now I notice you could easily run a 25 hp four stroke if you wanted with no problem.With my 25 hp sea pro,6 gal tank,battery,tackle box and two anglers on rear deck the skiff floats great.


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice Rigs ! I tryed to post a pic of mine  but no luck
you can see it on Inshore Nation on FB
Capt. HiC


----------

